# scheiss tag



## Markus (1 Juni 2007)

ich habe heute an einer anlage gefummelt die eigentlich recht simpel ist. eine einfache batchanlage die nacheinander irgendwelche suppen in einen eimer dosiert und die kacke danach gut durchrührt...

für mich wäre das ganze ein netter fb mit ein par in´s und ein par out´s der max 5 netzwerke hat und indirekt beliebig viele komponenten handeln kann...

aber der vollpfosten der es programmiert hat sah das anders...
meine recherchen haben ergeben das er normalerweise irgendwelche microcontroller für fitnessgeräte programmiert...

in dem sps programm waren die typischen basics eines c programms, es gab für jede schwule komponente eine "init-routine" und eine "exit-routine" und noch für jedes schwule ventil und für jede schwule pumpe eine extra fc und einen fb!!!

die anzahl der bausteine und die verknüpfung derer lässt auf eine gigantische superkomplexe anlage schliessen...


es handelt sich um fast 100 bausteine für einen simplen prozess!

und zu allem überfluss ist die ganze kacke noch in KOP programmiert...


also eines kann ich euch versprechen: wenn ich mal bundeskanzler bin, dann wird siemens software so teuer bleiben wie sie ist, der kopierschutz wird unknackbar und die adapterkabel kosten soviel wie ein kleinwagen und jeder der das zeug kaufen will muss eine eignungprüfung vorweisen die er bei mir persönlich abgelegt hat!

wo kommen wir da noch hin? für eine popelige 357er braucht man einen waffenschein aber sps programmieren darf jeder? da fällt mir nur meine alte signatur ein:"gefährlich wird es wenn die dummen fleissig werden..."

ich könnte kotzen!

@andre
kannste nichtmal ein tool gegen solche typen schreiben?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ich habe heute an einer anlage gefummelt die eigentlich recht simpel ist. eine einfache batchanlage die nacheinander irgendwelche suppen in einen eimer dosiert und die kacke danach gut durchrührt...



Wat nu, Suppe oder Kacke ? 



Markus schrieb:


> es handelt sich um fast 100 bausteine für einen simplen prozess!
> 
> und zu allem überfluss ist die ganze kacke noch in KOP programmiert...



Ohhwehhh, du Armer...  



Markus schrieb:


> ich könnte kotzen!
> 
> @andre
> kannste nichtmal ein tool gegen solche typen schreiben?



Klar kann er Tools schreiben, wie ein Weltmeister !

:sm23:


----------



## Markus (1 Juni 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wat nu, Suppe oder Kacke ?


 
aus den ganzen suppen wird dann halt ne kacke...



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ohhwehhh, du Armer...


 
arm werde ich dabei nicht, wird nach aufwand abgerechnet...
aber du hast recht meinen psychischen verschleiss den ich bei dem anblick erleide zahlt mir keiner...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> aber du hast recht meinen psychischen verschleiss den ich bei dem anblick erleide zahlt mir keiner...



Na, ich lad dich später mal auf meine Insel ein,
da wirst du deine Psyche in den strahlend blauen Himmel und das noch strahlendererere blaues Wasser schweifen lassen.

Ach ja, der Strand ist schneeweis...

Und mit etwas Mühe finden wir für dich auch noch Kackensuppe...

:-D


----------



## zotos (1 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> in dem sps programm waren die typischen basics eines c programms, es gab für jede schwule komponente eine "init-routine" und eine "exit-routine" und noch für jedes schwule ventil und für jede schwule pumpe eine extra fc und einen fb!!!
> ...


 Ja das kann schon übel aussehen wenn man alles schon nach aufgaben zerpflückt. Aber das passt ja noch alles ins Bild und man kann das ja noch nachvollziehen.



Markus schrieb:


> ...
> und zu allem überfluss ist die ganze kacke noch in KOP programmiert...
> ...


  Aber nach dem Satz kam es mir so vor als ob Du es mit einer gespaltenen Persönlichkeit (indirekt, also dessen Programm) zu tun hattest.

 -> Die Kombination klingt echt schlecht.


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ich habe heute an einer anlage gefummelt die eigentlich recht simpel ist. eine einfache batchanlage die nacheinander irgendwelche suppen in einen eimer dosiert und die kacke danach gut durchrührt...
> 
> für mich wäre das ganze ein netter fb mit ein par in´s und ein par out´s der max 5 netzwerke hat und indirekt beliebig viele komponenten handeln kann...
> 
> ...



Ja dann schmeiß doch den Scheiß weg und schreib einen ordentlichen FB, das ist doch sicher das Beste und *SICHERSTE* .


----------



## Markus (1 Juni 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja dann schmeiß doch den Scheiß weg und schreib einen ordentlichen FB, das ist doch sicher das Beste und *SICHERSTE* .


 
mach ich auch bzw hab ich auch.
problem ist aber noch die visu, die ist genau so scheisse und es wird nicht einfach die an eizubinden in einen schönen fb...

und am meissten regt es mich auf das ich so viele stunden verbraten habe um der scheisse einen sinn abzugewinnen bzw. es zu verstehen. ich gehöre zu den leuten die an das gute im sps-programmierer glauben. wenn ich software von andern sehe die scheisse ist, dann glaube ich erst mal das müsse so sein und der kerl hat sich was dabei gedacht.
aber in den meisten fällen entpuppt die scheisse sich dann wirklich als scheisse - ich bin einfach zu gutmütig für diese welt...


----------



## TobiasA (1 Juni 2007)

Das hab' ich jetzt vorgestern durchexerziert mit 'er Fanuc. Alles in Ladder (->KOP), und die Symbolik nur JAAA kürzer als 8 _Zeichen.. "Cross slide in home position" heißt dann XHOMPXSW. Viel länger geht's bei Fanuc ja eh nicht...
Da das alles Pneumatik ist, also keine großen Kräfte, und auch 'ne Werkzeugmaschine dranhängt, ich also nicht einfach alles neumachen kann, hilft nur eins: Jeden Schritt einzeln ranfummeln, bis die ganze Kacke funktioniert. Und dann ja nix mehr machen. Für eine Schrittkette mit drei Bewegungsabläufen habe ich geschlagene sechs Stunden programmiert, wohlgemerkt: Nur geändert, die Kette gab's schon... Nur den M-Befehl, da habe ich aus einem zwei machen müssen.
Ich könnte kotzen. Der Ersteller des allmächtigen Quellcodes blickt noch durch, aber sonst keine Sau mehr. Schlimmer sind nur noch Taiwan- PLC's, die kommen manchmal auf große Strecken ohne Symbolik aus.
Bei der Fanuc SA1/RA1 (Fanuc 0i Mate CNC-Steuerung) kann man nicht mal einzelne Bausteine erstellen... Asiatengeraffel da. Nur hunderte Zeilen KOP hintereinander. Frage mich immer noch, wie es die Jungs schaffen, mit KOP und solchen geilen Dingern Fabriken zu automatisieren. Irgendwie pervers.
Das absolut geilste war eine Anfrage auf ein Projekt. Ich wollte das Step7- Projekt haben. Was schicken die? Ein gecracktes Step7 V5.3, die gesamte DocOnCD auf englisch- aber kein Projekt.

Ich bin übrigens dagegen, die Preise für Adapterkabel etc. hochzusetzen. Mein Step7 ist nämlich privat, weil ich mich mal selbstständig machen wollte... Dafür sollte man Umsteigerkurse für abgerissene Hobbyprogrammierer anbieten.

Wer Siemens kompliziert findet, sollte mal die Asiatenkacke programmieren. Für den Service toll, weil man die PLC an der Maschine nachschauen kann (hat mir schon mal den Tag gerettet, aber mit S7-Projekt hätte es auch funktioniert...), aber um irgendwas zu programmieren, was in Richtung Schrittkette oder etwas anspruchsvollere Funktionen geht... So a Wixx. Und alles bloß in KOP. 

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Juni 2007)

Also es ist nunmal so,

die einzigsten wirklich guten Programme auf diese Welt habe ich geschrieben.


Und dass ohne zuhilfenahme irgendwelcher Tooools.

Aber ich bin ja auch was besonderes....

So, muß zum Notar....


----------



## TommyG (1 Juni 2007)

@Ralle:
das mit den neuen Programm: 1000% ACK11, wech mit di alte shice..

@ Markus:
Mein erster Impuls war: SCHEIßE' in dem Moment, als du das Wort 'eigentlich' in den Mund genommen hast...

Greetz

Mach doch einfach so, das es funzt.. (geklaut aus nem Elektronik Forum )


----------



## Raydien (1 Juni 2007)

Mit Fanuc bzw. den Quikpanels kann ich auch ein Lied singen


----------



## TobiasA (1 Juni 2007)

Ich habe nur mit den CNC- Steuerungen zu tun. 

Die Möglichkeiten zur Strukturierung und Dokumentierung sind äußerst bescheiden. Und sowas wie Multiinstanzen kennen die gar nicht, oder?
Irgendwann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und habe wild die Lines gelöscht, die mir auf den Sack gegangen sind  
Selber programmieren macht schlau.

So, ich geh heim, 'n bisschen Siemens programmieren. Hab' da 'n "Projekt" aus 'ner Maschine 'geklaut', da kommen wild irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen angeschneit. Ich wollte ja das richtige Projekt haben, bin jetzt um ein gecracktes S7 reicher und um ein paar Nerven ärmer... Muss da noch mal hinschreiben. Jetzt haben die mir das Archiv geschickt, was ich in die Steuerung einlesen kann. Toll. Davon habe ich immer noch kein Projekt...
*Jedes Projekt macht dich besser!*   

Macht's gut, 'n schönes WE (freue mich schon auf mein 56k- Modem daheim),

 Tobias


----------



## nade (1 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> mach ich auch bzw hab ich auch.
> problem ist aber noch die visu, die ist genau so scheisse und es wird nicht einfach die an eizubinden in einen schönen fb...
> 
> und am meissten regt es mich auf das ich so viele stunden verbraten habe um der scheisse einen sinn abzugewinnen bzw. es zu verstehen. ich gehöre zu den leuten die an das gute im sps-programmierer glauben. wenn ich software von andern sehe die scheisse ist, dann glaube ich erst mal das müsse so sein und der kerl hat sich was dabei gedacht.
> aber in den meisten fällen entpuppt die scheisse sich dann wirklich als scheisse - ich bin einfach zu gutmütig für diese welt...



Markus weißt doch... warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht. 
Alles was über Hobbyspielerei raus geht überlass ich dann doch lieber einem ders kann... soll ja auch Leute geben, die sich tiereisch darüber freuen, es a) in FUP (was für Steuerung bestimmt nicht schlimm ist) und b) mit dem Strichgewirr wie LOGO, Theben TS oder KM´s Easy prgramieren.
Wobei zugegeben KOP ist was für den InselKOPfgeldjäger


----------



## TobiasA (2 Juni 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Markus weißt doch... warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht.
> Alles was über Hobbyspielerei raus geht überlass ich dann doch lieber einem ders kann... soll ja auch Leute geben, die sich tiereisch darüber freuen, es a) in FUP (was für Steuerung bestimmt nicht schlimm ist) und b) mit dem Strichgewirr wie LOGO, Theben TS oder KM´s Easy prgramieren.
> Wobei zugegeben KOP ist was für den InselKOPfgeldjäger



Komplexere Funktionen in Logo sind geil. Da erkennt man ja grad gar nischt mehr. Noch sadistischer ist nur das Programmieren an der Logo selbst.


----------



## Balou (2 Juni 2007)

Haha 

wir haben auch 2 neue Maschienen mit KOP als Programmsprache und für die Komplexen dinge dann AWL aber ohne Kommentare iss MORD`s Spass.

Da merkst du aber gleich das der Programmierer mal nen verkappter Elektriker war der nur mit Schützen kann. Grausam sag ich dir.

MfG Balou


----------



## nade (2 Juni 2007)

Also Balou das brauch nicht ein reiner "Klappertechniker" zu sein, das ist dann ehr ein "Schaltplanvaschdobbler". Weil die realen "alten" VPSér sind teilweise garnicht gewillt neuere Technik einzusetzen. Die gehen nach dem Spruch: Das machen wir so, weil wir das schon immer so gemacht haben.
Und "normale" Elektriker, die sich S7-Programme machen, sind wohl meist ehr mit einer Kleinsteuerung ihren Ein/Ausgängen ans Limit gekommen, und hatten keine andere Wahl.
Allerdings was nützen Kommentare, wenn da in 10 FC´s alles nicht Strukturiert vorhanden ist, aber es geht.? Dann nach dem Motto geartbeitet wird (ist ja nur ein "kleines" Program), es ist ja massig Speicherplatz da, da kommt es auf die ein oder andere logische Verknüpfung nicht an..
Wobei ich gebe dir recht, selbst bei einer kleinen Steuerungsaufgabe mit Hand/Automatikgebtrieb mit evtl. 4 FC´s kann schwer zu lesen werden, wenn keine Symboltabelle und Kommentare Vorhanden sind.
Also da lob ich mir miene Azubizeit, ersteinmal 2 Überbetriebliche Ausbildungen verdreht... also schon gleich die ersten Programme auf einer AEG A020 ohne Grundkenntnisse programieren müssen... dann weil die ja ihr Geld wollten den 1. mit den Grundlagen. Schade das ich die "verschachtelte" Codeschlossaufgabe nichtmehr hab und dann bis nun vor etwa einem Jahr nichtsmehr mit zu tun hatte.
Also Markus schreib dirs Programm am besten neu, das gibt weniger Arbeit.


----------



## TobiasA (4 Juni 2007)

Das hängt aber denke ich auch in anderer Art und Weise von "Traditionen" ab: In den USA und Asien wird denke ich viel mehr in KOP (->Ladder) programmiert. Ich denke, es liegt -zumindest in den USA- an dem Ausbildungsprinzip dort. Learning by doing ist dort der Weg, um Elektriker zu werden. Eine duale Ausbildung wie hier gibt's da drüben nicht. Und wenn du dich halt so Schritt für Schritt rantastest, kannst du zuerst Schaltpläne lesen und gehst dann über zu SPS. Und dann ist KOP meistens deine Einstiegssprache. Ich habe damals mit FUP angefangen, aber wenn du komplexere Sachen programmierst, bleibt dir wohl kaum was anderes als AWL über, ansonsten programmierst du dich ja tot. Außerdem geht AWL viel schneller, als die Kästchen dahinzuklicken oder Strichlein zu malen.
Da drüben hat sich mehr oder weniger KOP als Standard entwickelt. Mit Allen Bradley hatte ich leider noch nicht das Vergnügen, aber bei Mitsubishi und Fanuc ist aber das Ladder (->KOP) das Maß aller Dinge.
Wenn man natürlich AWL- verwöhnt ist, bleibt einem angesichts der ganzen gemalten Sch... nur das kalte Grausen...
Da musste ja sogar noch die Striche selber malen. Ich bin kein Künstler und will auch nix malen, ich will ein Programm, was funktioniert und nachvollziehbar ist...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## zotos (4 Juni 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe damals mit FUP angefangen, aber wenn du komplexere Sachen programmierst, bleibt dir wohl kaum was anderes als AWL über, ansonsten programmierst du dich ja tot. Außerdem geht AWL viel schneller, als die Kästchen dahinzuklicken oder Strichlein zu malen.
> ...



Nicht um den Glaubenskrieg wieder auffachen zu lassen aber ganz unkommentiert will ich das ja nun auch nicht stehen lassen ;o)

Wirklich komplexe Sachen programmiere ich dann doch lieber in ST/SCL als in AWL. 

KOP/FUP sind doch bei vielen Steuerungen umschaltbar und daher ist es doch eh egal.

Komplexe Bitverknüpfungen bleiben Bitverknüpfungen und können IMHO am besten in FUP (wer mag auch in KOP) überblickt werden.


----------



## Zefix (4 Juni 2007)

100% ACK  

Kommt m.E. immer auf die Aufgabe an...


----------



## jabba (4 Juni 2007)

Wird ja langsam langgweilig , aber 100% ACK

Sooooooo ,
und auch wenn es wieder entfacht.

ICH BIN EIN KOP'LER

Und ja, ich hab "nur Elektriker" gelernt !

ABER :

Ich kann auch alles in FUP, aber über die Jahre , bin ich darin viel geübter und schneller. Ich achte immer darauf das ich das auf FUP umschalten kann. 
Mir ist ein gut geschriebenes KOP allemal lieber als ein FUP mit Krücken.

Als ich mit der SPS angefangen habe, war bei Ford oder Bayer und anderen grossen Firmen KOP vorgeschrieben. Bei Ford stand eindeutig in der Vorschrift das ein Netzwerk auf den Bildschirm passen muss. Dies Versuche auch heute noch (ich habe allerding WUXGA).

Mit einem Kunden hatte ich mal eine Diskussion , weil die nach den Änderungen immer wieder auf FUP umschalten mussten. Die wollten mich dann überzeugen das FUP ja viel besser und schneller ist.
DENKSTE ! Das Wettrennen bei einer Fehlersuche und beim Programmieren einer Funktion habe ich Haushoch gewonnen.

Für mich steht nicht , die Darstellungsform im Vordergrund, denn es ist nichts anderes, sondern der vernünftige Aufbau .
Ich schreibe auch lieber ein paar Befehle mehr , als hochkomprimierten Code zu schreiben, den keiner mehr lesen kann.
Ich kann nur sagen, das alle Instandhalter mit meinen Programmen super zufrieden sind. Ich verzichte wenn möglich auch auf indirekte Adressierung, da diese manchen "Instandhalter" verzweifeln lassen kann.

Und zum Schluss: Ich habe schon verdammt viel "Scheisse" in FUP gesehen.

PS: In der Meisterschule hatten wir auch SPS, da sagten alle "Ich hätte einen Vorteil weil ich schon mal an einer SPS gearbeitet habe".
Stimmte aber nicht, die hatten keine Ahnung von allem.
Ich hab denen dann einfach gesagt "Nun gut, ich mach das mit der SPS, und Ihr mit Schützen  ", das konnten die nämlich auch nicht.
(waren aber nur Pumpensteuerung usw.)


So und jetzt haut mich. :-D


----------



## zotos (4 Juni 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> ...
> So und jetzt haut mich. :-D



Wo ist den der "drauf hau Button"? ;o)


----------



## jabba (4 Juni 2007)

Unten an PC wo "Power" dran steht !


----------



## nade (4 Juni 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Unten an PC wo "Power" dran steht !


Ach wie nicht der pilzförmige Rote da?
Zudem was passiert, wenn in einem Prüfungsraum Pg´s mit kaputten Akkus betrieben werden, und einer Haut voller Wut auf auf einen Notaus an einem Allgemein zugänglichen Tisch?
Richtig.. ein Cleverle hat eine "kleine" APC dabei, da nichts, aber alle anderen die die Abspeicherfunktion zu selten nutzten, waren etwas aufgebracht.
Ich war keiner von den 3en.
Zu Ford arbeiten die nicht auf einer Allen Breadly?
Zudem jabba es ist halt die Struktur in der das Program gemacht wird...


----------



## TobiasA (5 Juni 2007)

Es hängt auch immer vom Bereich ab, in dem du arbeitest. An Werkzeugmaschinen hast du (besonders, wenn du im Service, nicht in der Herstellung arbeitest), meist mit AWL zu tun. Schön an AWL finde ich übrigens auch, dass du jede Zeile kommentieren kannst. Da könnte man zwar viel in FUP schreiben, aber letztendlich habe ich meist mit Standard-PLC's von Siemens zu tun, und die sind eben in AWL. Und ich bin in AWL schneller als in FUP. Kann ja auch mit zehn Fingern tippen  

Ich wollte jetzt keine Wertung abgeben zwischen FUP und KOP. Das ist wohl ziemlich wurscht...

Wahrscheinlich habe ich in dem Moment dem FUP abgeschworen, als ich einen Berufsschullehrer getroffen habe, der für eine Schleife für jeden Fall, der eintreffen kann (i=0 bis i=25) eine extra Abfrage in FUP programmiert hat(!!!). Ich bin damals fast nach hinten umgefallen und habe ein einziges Netzwerk in AWL programmiert  
Heute weiß ich, dass man das mit Sicherheit auch anders machen könnte, aber das hat mich doch enorm geschockt.
Mein KOP-Hass richtet sich in erster Linie gegen Fanuc. Da habe ich nämlich keine Möglichkeit, was anderes zu benutzen...

Und: Nix gegen Elektriker, die KOP benutzen. Viele Sachen kann man da sehr schön machen. Besonders bei Siemens, da muss man nicht die Striche selber malen und kann horizontale Linien auch wieder löschen... Nich wie bei Fanuc.

Gruß, Tobias


----------

